# Final Hauntcast Episode - Free Download



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

HAUNTCAST 60 - "Lethal Injection" (Final Episode - Free)










HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
Johnny Thunder funnels IPAs with the Creator of the Village Mire and Hauntcast, the genius Chris Baker.

Shocktails:
Chris and JT have one last round during last call at the Last Bar on the left and Johnny reviews "The Sacrament" and "Godzilla"

GHOULIE GROOVES:
Ride with the living dead and Calabrese as they blow the doors of the dungeon and with trax from their new album "Born With A Scorpion's Touch"

THE BONE PHONE:
Jim Transue from Isher Creations Steampunks the dungeon

NEWS FROM BEYOND:
Breaking news about Hauntcast

THEATER OF THE MIND:
Harder, Better, Faster, Stronger&#8230; Revenant touches on a few universal concerns in the haunter lifestyle as he reminisces and closes the curtain on the Theater of the Mind. And of course finds an excuse to insert some Daft Punk music&#8230; hey, if it fits&#8230;

PLUS!&#8230;
This month we give away a $560 silicone mask from CFX a set of DC Props Prop building books DC Props and a Skull Keystone from Necrotic Creations.

Enjoy the show&#8230; and Stay Scary!

Free download http://hauntcast.net


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Can't believe it over...again. I'm going to miss this show.  
All the best to you Chris and the crew.


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Faretheewell Hauntcast, it was a blast!


----------



## screaminscott (Oct 13, 2006)

*hilarious intro*

It was a hilarious intro to the last episode!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

I just have to add:

What a shame it is that the pure definition of a haunt related podcast has been.
That it couldn't sustain is tragedy.
That it happened at all was unavoidable given the talent that is Chris Baker.
That it will never happen again is a sign of the haunt market.
What should have been an ongoing eternal voice for home haunters will now be silenced forever due to lack of interest is perplexing to me.
That it lasted as long as it did is a testament not to us, but to Chris' dedication to us.

I can only conclude that to sustain true high quality talent is to contribute monetarily that which is in such short supply to most of us poor home haunters, the almighty dollar.
I can only hope another will come to fill the void, although I know none could match the personification of a true home haunter and Halloween enthusiast that which our beloved G-host provided.

R.I.P. Hauntcast. 

May your demise be not a premonition of things to come.


M.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

R.I.P.
But _don't_ R.I.P....rise again in time


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Held on as long as I could Chris. The show made its mark in the community. Don't understand why this thread is so quiet.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I agree, Rahnefan. While I never pulled the trigger on a subscription (chalk me up to part of the problem, I guess), I had listened to all of the episodes prior to that point. The chemistry between Chris and JT was hilarious - especially in this final interview. It was really cool to hear the whole back story from Chris himself. It almost made him sound human. Almost. I hope you guys continue to hang out here and let us in on whatever comes next for the both of you. Thanks for 5 insane years as being the voice of the home haunt community!

And on a side note, sorry I didn't get the chance to come up and introduce myself at MHC. I would have loved to have had a cold one with you both!!


----------



## ActionJax (Dec 21, 2011)

Chris,

Really sorry I didn't get a chance to talk with you at MHC. I really wanted to thank you for all the great entertainment you and the rest of the gang have given me over the years. I wish it could have gone on and on buddy! You're the best and I know you'll go onto something even more amazing. Good luck! And all the best!


----------

